# Vent Motors



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a vent motor:


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Daveinthegrave, Lets go this way is that what the motor is just called or is a vent motor designed for a specific application, If you were to order a vent motor do you happen to have a link where you might order them online. The reason I am playing 20 questions is that I am in the service industry and I frequent a small appliance parts house and if I were to go in and say I need a vent motor they will think the same thing that I ask before (do you mean a vent-a-hood motor.) Do you know what that motor would be used on.

Thanks for the reply,


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

From what Ive heard it operates the heater/air vents in automobiles. That all I know. And every supplier I know is sold out of them.


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Got ya, now it is starting to make sense, I was trying to wrap my head around a motor that was used on a appliance. I never even thought about automotive and being low voltage, that was what I was looking for now I know where to start looking. Appreciate the feed back..


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Seems like the only place to get them now is ebay and Amazon, with prices in the $25 and up range. They are slow speed but you're getting up into the p[rice range of a wiper motor with a speed controller. here are a couple of threads on here about possible alternative motors but I haven't heard about a consensus of which one looks like it's the best.


----------

